# Can I resmoke a turky breast (Honeysuckle Smoked)



## jipnsmoke (Jan 7, 2008)

Before I got My Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Gas Smoker I had baught a smoked turky breast. Never had one before. Thought I would thaw out and put in the smoker. Has anyone done this or am I crazy??


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2008)

Go for it. Just keep the smoke light and be careful to not over do the heat - you don't want to dry it out. Maybe inject some butter and spices into it.


----------



## flash (Jan 7, 2008)

Sure you can, but if its pre-cooked and already smoke, I would just warm it up. You don't want to dry it out by over cooking it.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Jan 7, 2008)

It must be precooked. It say to cook one hour at 350 degrees. It weighs 5 pounds. Could I re-smoke it till meat reaches 168 degrees and pull it out. never injected be for but will try some butter and garlic. Or any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## white cloud (Jan 7, 2008)

Of the things that I have learned on this forum; one being, to stop adding wood to the smoker when the internal meat temp hits 140 degrees. I never used to do that, but follow that rule now. But over the holidays many folks re-smoked a pre smoked ham. Now in my mind, if I smoke a pork butt and throw it in the fridge I recon I could re-smoke it again according to these guidelines. Cool it, smoke it, cool it smoke.....just kidding. Im with the rest maybe half cook some bacon and lay on top of the turkey and toss in the smoker.


----------



## flash (Jan 7, 2008)

I would be leery of going that high. An uncooked bird goes to 165º internal when done. Since this is pre-cooked, I would only do 140 maybe. 


The 140º theory was based on the meat pores shutting up at that temp, therefore no more smoke is taken into the meat, atleast not fully into the center of the meat. You can still continue to smoke, but flavor will be added only to the surface area to maybe within a 1/8th of an inch into the meat. Atleast thats what I think.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok thanks all. I'll take out at 140oF and see how it dose.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Honeysuckle White is my favorite brand of turkey.  I really like brining their boneless breast and then smoking/grilling them.

I have had one of their smoked birds once, and it was okay.  As the others said, I would only reheat it to 140.  I don't see why you couldn't reheat it in the smoker with a light smoke.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 7, 2008)

It's cooked, all you are doing is adding/improving flavor. 
Smoke at high temp to crisp the skin, 350Â° and regular smoke with your favorite wood, pull it off the smoker at 140Â° internal temperature. 
Injecting it might be interesting. Rubbing sage butter under the skin would be nice also.


----------

